# Bull Cook and other historical recipes and practices by George L. Herter



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Is anyone familiar with this book? My mom had four of his books when I was growing up and I read them all. I looked on Amazon today and saw they now want $375. for the 3 volume set! I guess I'll settle for the paperback.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I'm surprised that no one has heard of these books. They might be on of the more interesting cookbooks you have read in a while. Check out the reader comments on Amazon. com. You will be amused.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have not heard of these books before, but they sound interesting. Can you give us more of a description of what they are about?


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

All of Herter's books are commonly found at used book stores for cheap.


----------



## garth beaumont (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm very familiar.  George Herter was one of a kind!


----------

